# Wow!!!!



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Very creative.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> View attachment 39631
> 
> 
> Very creative.:laughing::laughing:


I do that all the time.......:jester:




:laughing:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> View attachment 39631
> 
> 
> Very creative.:laughing::laughing:


Stay out of my garage!!!


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

backstay said:


> Stay out of my garage!!!


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

:sleep1::sleep1:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

:laughing:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> :laughing:


I have been meaning to fix that. I think I have a receptacle I pulled out of somewhere else.


----------

